

Tell HN: Hacker News India - prateekdayal

Hi,<p>We just launched Hacker News India at http://hackernews.in<p>Hacker News is awesome but there are lots of local issues that Indian hackers need to discuss (such as local events, infrastructure issues etc) that don't get good visibility on HN. We have started HNI to fix that.<p>It's a not for profit initiative. Please checkout the site and contribute to it (by commenting or posting questions).<p>Any suggestions are welcome. Would be lovely if they are posted there :)
======
niyazpk
Changing the name is the best course of action. The name 'hackers news' may
not be copyrighted, but that does not make using the exact same name the right
thing to do.

The name 'hacker news india' may deceive at least a few people into believing
that the site is somehow affiliated to the original site.

Furthermore, I don't think that using the same name will somehow make the site
in par with the original hacker news. It will be the quality of the
discussions that will decide the fate of the site.

I believe that the same name was used with the best of intentions, but now
that the mistake is being pointed out, it is better to change the name.

~~~
iuguy
I would agree, especially given that the site looks exactly like Hacker News
with different colours. Quite a few of the articles up there look like they'd
be fine here.

------
plinkplonk
Bad Idea. I am Indian and I plan to stay away from this.

"Hacker News" is a name used by PG for his webapp and you shouldn't use it (or
variants) for yourself without getting explicit permission from him (You
didn't did you?).

Imagine setting up a "Google India" or "Stanford India" site and claiming "if
they want to operate these sites they can, we are not making any money off
this". If those are shady, so is this.

If you just want an HN like forum, why not use the open source arc code but
make your own name?

While I am not convinced there are issues that are exclusive enough to "Indian
hackers" (shudder) that need a separate forum, others may have such a need.
Good for them.

But please don't steal the name of a successful site without explicit
permission from the owner.

Overall an amateurish move, if not illegal. (All purely imo - my fellow
"Indian hackers" can downvote)

My response = flip bit. Move On.

~~~
sathyabhat
I agree with the idea, but disagree with the choice of name.

------
gsivil
Are you sure that you can just starting using this name?

~~~
rick_2047
This name is owned by paul graham dude. And I don't think he will come in the
way of gathering a few hackers on a news site.

~~~
prateekdayal
Also, we are not making money off this and if YC wants to run the place, we
are more than happy to let them :)

------
guglanisam
The fact that PG released HN code as open source means that he wants more
people to use it. The issue about the name is correct, we shld think of a
different name for HN India - so that there is no false impression of any
affiliation with HN.

But I think a local flavor is surely a good idea and more counties /
geographies should create their versions. Just in 3-4 days the Indian HN has
gotten a lot of traction.

------
ramki
enough comments on NAME, hope they got it. I wish they could get someother
useful suggestions.

------
cshekhar
What different things you are going to do with HNI ? I mean I wanted to know
the purpose of creating whole new thing similar to HN. Also need to manage
both accounts personally I don't like many accounts.

~~~
rick_2047
I get the point the op is trying to make there. You see I was longing for a
lot of time for something similar but which can also discuss local issues. I
just feel left out when there is discussion only about the startup scene in
silicon valley SF etc.

I would strongly support this initiative.

~~~
iuguy
If you don't like the silicon valley skew then post more non-silicon valley
stuff here.

There's a certain valley skew here because of the people engaged by HN, YC and
PG, but it's hardly exclusive.

~~~
rick_2047
It becomes exclusive when most of you are from silicon valley. Also if I were
to post something like this[1] here I wouldn't get many answers.

<http://hackernews.in/item?id=112>

~~~
iuguy
Your comment would carry more weight if I were from silicon valley (sorry, UK
here).

As for answers, post according to your target market. Surely if you post while
fellow Indians are awake you'll get answers from them? How many users are on
hackernews.in that aren't on news.ycombinator.com?

------
rick_2047
Where is the ask and jobs sections? I love the first and long for an indian
edition of the latter.

